# Does anyone still jailbreak their iPhones?



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 15, 2018)

The only reason I did was a few years ago when you couldn't tether to the iPhone without paying to add another device to your cell service - that is, use it as a Wi-Fi hotspot.

I ask only because the Cydia store has shut down, and I'm curious what reasons people would have for jailbreaking.


----------



## AllanH (Dec 15, 2018)

I don't think it's necessary to jailbreak to turn an iPhone into a hotspot. My Verizon plans include hotspot functionality at "no extra charge", and I used it on my iPhone just yesterday.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Dec 15, 2018)

Haven't heard of anyone doing it in years. It's pretty easy to set up a hotspot. I do it all the time to get internet on my iPhone from someone else when I'm in the US so that I don't have to pay roaming ($7/day!!!).


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Dec 15, 2018)

Not sure this will help
https://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-right-to-repair-20181026-story.html


----------



## tmhuud (Dec 15, 2018)

Used to do it all the time. Haven’t in years. RIP Cydia. Interesting LA Times article.


----------



## Kony (Dec 15, 2018)

I get this guy to do all of my phone troubleshooting for me....


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 15, 2018)

AllanH said:


> I don't think it's necessary to jailbreak to turn an iPhone into a hotspot.



It isn't anymore! That's what I'm saying - my only reason for jailbreaking the iPhone hasn't been a reason for years.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 15, 2018)

Sheeza right here:


----------



## AllanH (Dec 15, 2018)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> It isn't anymore! That's what I'm saying - my only reason for jailbreaking the iPhone hasn't been a reason for years.


 My reading comprehension must have had CC1 = 0 ...


----------

